# One day a man decided to retire...



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2015)

One day a man decided to retire...

   He booked himself on a Caribbean cruise and proceeded to have the time  of his life, that is, until the ship sank. He soon found himself on an  island with no other people, no supplies, nothing, only bananas and  coconuts.

   After about four months, he is lying on the beach one day when the most  gorgeous woman he has ever seen rows up to the shore. In disbelief, he  asks, "Where did you come from? How did you get here?"

   She replies, " I rowed over from the other side of the island where I landed when my cruise ship sank."

   "Amazing," he notes. "You were really lucky to have a row boat wash up with you."

   "Oh, this thing?" explains the woman. "I made the boat out of some raw  material I found on the island. The oars were whittled from gum tree  branches. I wove the bottom from palm tree branches, and the sides and  stern came from a Eucalyptus tree."

   "But, where did you get the tools?"

   "Oh, that was no problem," replied the woman. "On the south side of the  island, a very unusual stratum of alluvial rock is exposed. I found that  if I fired it to a certain temperature in my kiln, it melted into  ductile iron I used that to make tools and used the tools to make the  hardware."

   The guy is stunned.

   "Let's row over to my place," she says. So, after a short time of  rowing, she soon docks the boat at a small wharf. As the man looks to  shore, he nearly falls off the boat. Before him is a long stone walk  leading to an exquisite bungalow painted in blue and white. While the  woman ties up the rowboat with an expertly woven hemp rope, the man can  only stare ahead, dumb struck. As they walk into the house, she says  casually, "It's not much, but I call it home. Sit down, please."

   "Would you like a drink?"

   "No! No thank you, " the man blurts out, still dazed. "I can't take another drop of coconut juice."

   "It's not coconut juice," winks the woman. "I have a still. How would you like a Pina Colada?"

   Trying to hide his continued amazement, the man accepts, and they sit  down on her couch to talk. After they exchange their individual survival  stories, the woman announces, "I'm going to slip into something more  comfortable. Would you like to take a shower and shave? There's a razor  in the bathroom cabinet upstairs."

   No longer questioning anything, the man goes upstairs into the  bathroom. There, in the cabinet is a razor made from a piece of tortoise  bone. Two shells honed to a hollow ground edge are fastened on to its  end inside a swivel mechanism.

   This woman is amazing," he muses. "What's next?" When he returns, she  greets him wearing nothing but some small flowers on tiny vines, each  strategically positioned, she smelled faintly of gardenias. She then  beckons for him to sit down next to her. 

   "Tell me," she begins suggestively, slithering closer to him, "We've  both been out here for many months. You must have been lonely. There's  something I'm certain you feel like doing right now, something you've  been longing for, right?"  She stares into his eyes. Would you like to "play around" ?

   He can't believe what he's hearing. "You mean..." he swallows excitedly as tears start to form in his eyes,…

*"You've built a Golf Course?"         *


----------

